# Samurai Jack - 2011 Movie [Produced by J.J Abrams]



## Detective (Nov 28, 2009)

> STAR TREK director J.J. Abrams will be joining former Hanna-Barbera president Fred Seibert to produce a feature film version of the hit Cartoon Network animated series SAMURAI JACK. The $20 million film will use a combination of traditional cell animation and stereoscopic 3-D.
> 
> Seibert revealed the news on his blog while explaining how his company Frederator Films came to acquire rights to the series as their first film project.
> 
> ...







It's too bad Mako passed away(VA for Aku and Uncle Iroh from Avatar the Last Airbender).


----------



## Legend (Nov 28, 2009)

Damn i gotta see this.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 28, 2009)

This shit made my day! I was just singing this song!


----------



## Munak (Nov 28, 2009)

Best news of the month for me. pek

Though, won't we be just seeing the whole series compressed into an hour-long movie, or will we see something new (or at the least, new content)? The series was pretty tight, even with the side characters. (I remember the one with these three warriors guarding a wish-giving well.)


----------



## Detective (Nov 28, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Though, won't we be just seeing the whole series compressed into an hour-long movie, or will we see something new (or at the least, new content)?



I dunno. But remember how the series never had a proper ending, and since the creator is co-producing this along with BadRobot studios, so we may finally get some closure. Either way, you can't go wrong with a movie like this.

Old school Cartoon Network was the shit back in the day.

[YOUTUBE]17tFo3-DsPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Masurao (Nov 28, 2009)

Superman said:


> It's too bad Mako passed away(VA for Aku and Uncle Iroh from Avatar the Last Airbender).





They better get a good replacement then.


----------



## Koi (Nov 28, 2009)

NO

FUCKING

WAY


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 28, 2009)

Just checked IMDB, looks like this is official. I loved Samurai Jack, it was a great show with good action and humor.

I hope the movie will bring everything to a close.


----------



## Kyou (Nov 28, 2009)

Never got into Samurai Jack, only ever watched small little pieces and was turned off, maybe I was wrong since everyone is like  about it, I'll see the movie, theatre release I'm assuming? Pretty expensive movie otherwise.


----------



## Mellie (Nov 28, 2009)

I would so love to see that. I got into Samurai Jack after it had ended


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh shit,this just made my day..


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes. yes, yes


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 28, 2009)

YES! YES! FUCK YES!!!!


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 28, 2009)

FUCK YEAH !!!! 

I love SJ.
Good ol' CN days, back when it didn't suck. I was always left unsatisfied by the fact that there wasn't an ending and honestly thought there would never be one but I'm sure I'm wrong now. Awesome 

Made my day too.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 28, 2009)

I never really watched Samurai Jack back in the day maybe an episode or two but it sounds like a great show. In my opinion, JJ Abrams is a good director so this might be a decent film.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 28, 2009)

I've known about this for a few months. but I did'nt know Abrams would be directing.

Not sure how to take that news.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 28, 2009)

Most excellent of news.


----------



## Nimander (Nov 28, 2009)

I didn't have cable when CN was in its heyday, so I missed out on most of the awesomeness that was SJ  But I'm glad Abrams is directing this one.  After the job he did on Star Trek, he is gdlk in my eyes


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool. I love Samurai Jack. Can't wait to see this.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 28, 2009)

PHIL LAMARR?!?!?!?!

ITS MOTHERFUCKING VAMP FROM METAL GEAR SOLID


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 28, 2009)

yeah,for one of the greatest cartoons every!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

take notice CN


----------



## Talon. (Nov 28, 2009)

I need this.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 28, 2009)

Talon. said:


> I need this.


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 28, 2009)

Great news.


----------



## Bart (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow, utterly awesome!

Samurai Jack + J.J Abrams = Movie magic!


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 28, 2009)

I've yearned for such a things for years. Truly a dream come true.


----------



## Shade (Nov 28, 2009)

This is awesome, can't wait for it. Hope it keeps the cartoon's feel.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 28, 2009)

Masurao said:


> They better get a good replacement then.



they better.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 28, 2009)

Fucking movie better have the Scottsman with his machine gun peg leg and his bad ass rune blade


----------



## Camille (Nov 28, 2009)

Excellent news


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 28, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> Fucking movie better have the Scottsman with his machine gun peg leg and his bad ass rune blade



OMG this.

The Ginger scottish dude was awesome.

That bridge scene


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 28, 2009)

Talon. said:


> I need this.


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2009)

fucking best new of the month


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 29, 2009)

Superman said:


> It's too bad Mako passed away(VA for Aku and Uncle Iroh from Avatar the Last Airbender).



Aku's voice was perfect, creepy and awesome...they'll need a really good replacement.

His eyebrows were awesome too.



Shame he passed away


----------



## Talon. (Nov 29, 2009)

Zero? said:


> Aku's voice was perfect, creepy and awesome...they'll need a really good replacement.
> 
> His eyebrows were awesome too.
> 
> ...



that reminds me, they did a tribute for him on an episode of Avatar called "tales from ba sing se"  great episode

is that a child aku???


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 29, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> I've known about this for a few months. but I did'nt know Abrams would be directing.
> 
> *Not sure how to take that news.*



Are you fucking retarded?

Also, Abrams is producing, not directing.

But it'll still be gold, are you kidding me?


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 29, 2009)

Talon. said:


> that reminds me, they did a tribute for him on an episode of Avatar called "tales from ba sing se"  great episode
> 
> is that a child aku???




Yea thats the child aku. 
I've definitely seen the episode he's in but I'm struggling to remember since I last watched this show quite a while ago.

Also scotsman jokes.

Jack: We are in no condition to fight these odds.
Scottsman: [gruffly] Especially not with a pajama wearin? daisy strapped to me wrist.

Jack: I fear no man.
Scottsman: Oh, that?s some tough talk from someone who wears a basket on his head.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome is an understatement.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 29, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Are you fucking retarded?
> 
> Also, Abrams is producing, not directing.
> 
> But it'll still be gold, are you kidding me?



It was gold without him. I'm just concerned that the film be a little...different with him on board. But if he's just producing he's probably only there to garner the film media attention. So I guess my worries are unfounded.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 30, 2009)

interesting i liked the show as a kid. hope the movie comes out good


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 30, 2009)

Awesome! Loved this show back as a kid.


----------



## Starbender (Nov 30, 2009)

Randomly came across this thread, and I just had to drop in...because this might actually be as amazing as it needs to be.  I loved Samurai Jack back in the day, and I was psyched when Cartoon Network brought it back for that short time a year or two ago for reruns. (I think that was before Toonami died though...) My initial reaction should be terror, but J.J. Abrams is attached to this, and after seeing the Star Trek reboot, I think I can trust him with my beloved Samurai Jack.  (Granted, I only started to get into the TOS after my friends had me watch a few episode after seeing the new movie, but I still though it was awesome. ) And who knows, maybe we can get the closure to his story that the original series never had.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 30, 2009)

> *Samurai Jack - 2011 Movie *


 









Talon. said:


> I need this.


----------



## Kaze (Nov 30, 2009)

This will be awesome.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 30, 2009)

tartakovsky will be involved yeah?

dexter's lab >>>>*.  except for maybe hey arnold.

fucking awesome news, samurai jack ended too soon.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 30, 2009)

ulius said:


> BTW, about the voice actor issue. Was the guy who replaced Mako on Avatar an adequate substitute?



he was pretty decent actually

anyway, this is awesome news


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 1, 2009)

ulius said:


> BTW, about the voce actor issue. Was the guy who replaced Mako on Avatar an adequate substitute?



He actually did a good job as a replacement. I think he'd be a good choice for Aku, though no one will ever top Mako.


----------



## Bender (Dec 1, 2009)

This movie will be epic on NINE THOUSAND levels


----------



## Queen Vag (Dec 1, 2009)

am I the only one surprised J.J. Abrams actually signed onto this?

Maybe he's a fan?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 1, 2009)

I am actually very optimistic about this; Abrams did a great job with Star Trek IMO, and it's a good thing they don't seem to be going down the route of trying to produce a live-action adaptation of the series.


----------



## Ƶero (Dec 1, 2009)

Val said:


> am I the only one surprised J.J. Abrams actually signed onto this?
> 
> Maybe he's a fan?



Apparently Seibert says Abrams is a *?huge Jack fan?*


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 1, 2009)

Wooow, really!? Awesome


----------



## CERN (Dec 6, 2009)

I used to watch Samurai Jack a long time ago . Can't wait for the movie.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 10, 2009)

Mako passed away!?!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

 

i didn't know! when was this!?

edit: wow, he died 2006? 



when did avatar the last airbender finish? wasn't it 2007??


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 10, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> Mako passed away!?!
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> ...



Yeah he died shortly before the the second season finished. Didn't you notice that Iroh's voice sounded different in Season 3?


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2009)

I used to love this show but funny enough i have watched all the episodes, except the final one.


----------



## Rayl (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow this is news to me haha XD Just goes to show how much i don't look into this stuff.

I hope Jack can still jump good after all this time.


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2009)

No he doesnt jump good, he flies


----------



## Kuya (Jan 29, 2011)

Bumping cuz it's almost time


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2011)

Any trailer?


----------



## Bender (Jan 29, 2011)

^

What CBG said


----------



## The Potential (Jan 30, 2011)

I've been having Samurai Jack nostalgia for the past month now.

Just geting back from a great weekend with the ole' lady, then to find out this news!

Best weekend ever!


----------



## Starrk (Jan 30, 2011)

Argh, I fucking love Genndy Tartakovsky.


----------



## Shade (Jan 30, 2011)

So what do we actually know about this movie so far?


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 30, 2011)

Wait, it's not going to be live action?

Fuck yeah!


----------



## The Potential (Jan 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYTrzkPg0Zs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Jan 30, 2011)

Next piece of payment I get I'll probably spend on getting a Samurai Jack DVD set.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 31, 2011)

This is gonna be the shit


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jan 31, 2011)

One of the best shows....eva!...we need more info!


----------



## teddy (Jan 31, 2011)

Finally something that could bring a close to an excellent series.


----------



## SYSC (Jan 31, 2011)

Sweet! Ive been wanting a Samurai jack movie since like ever =D


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2011)

I will believe after seeing a trailer


----------



## Orxon (Jan 31, 2011)

Is this really a good idea?


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 31, 2011)

I gotta see this....


----------



## Mitsarugii (Feb 13, 2011)

Has anything been said about this film? Last thing I heard was J.J. Abrams was involved and Paramount confirming the film, nothing else. I heard that about 2 years ago. I really want to see a new animated film to complete the story. I was really ecstatic when they announced the film with Tartakovksy involved. So, anything?


----------



## Bender (Feb 13, 2011)

Orxon said:


> Is this really a good idea?



The show ended without any conclusive details of Jack's journey to back to the past. Of course this is a good idea.


----------

